

Angry Birds stretches its wings and swoops in on the board game market - bond
http://www.precentral.net/angry-birds-stretches-its-wings-and-swoops-board-game-market-video

======
ZoFreX
Came here expecting tacky tie-in... Slightly ashamed to say that I really want
this.

~~~
mechanical_fish
My second reaction to Angry Birds - right after "hey, this is Artillery with
more amusing graphics" - was "hey, this is the virtual version of that game
with the blocks, the toy soldiers, and the rubber bands that my dad played as
a kid, and then taught to me when _I_ was a kid."

I predict they will sell a lot of these playsets. Video is great but
miniatures have a charm all their own.

------
D_Alex
Coming soon: The Angry Birds Movie...

~~~
pavel_lishin
Close - it's actually a cartoon:
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/18/angry-birds-
cartoon...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/18/angry-birds-cartoon-in-
wo_n_810209.html)

------
zackola
I think maybe I should just set up a direct deposit between my bank account
and rovio.

------
Tichy
An interesting bubble, this Angry Birds phenomenon. And people seem to be
starved to buy things, all the time.

~~~
mechanical_fish
The secret is the pricing. Back in the old days I spent more money in the
first _hour_ of my Magic: The Gathering habit than my wife and I have spent on
Angry Birds. Of course, MtG required printing and shipping physical cards.

~~~
Tichy
Still, even 0.99$ or whatever it costs is not nothing. I know people who have
racked up several hundred EUR in App shopping. It adds up.

And people don't buy every game that is cheap.

------
citricsquid
I know it's execution that matters, but it sort of disappoints me in an
idealistic sense that Angry Birds got so widely accepted and liked when the
concept isn't original; they just took another game and spiced it up a bit.
Still a great achievement, but it makes me feel weird.

------
tjmaxal
Dear internet: Any other notable i.e. good board game adaptations of video
games?

~~~
jasonlotito
<http://boardgamegeek.com> is probably the resource you want to look at for
board games. You can probably find a list of boardgames for video games.

~~~
Luc
Yup, here it is, more than 200 of them:
[http://boardgamegeek.com/boardgamecategory/1101/video-
game-t...](http://boardgamegeek.com/boardgamecategory/1101/video-game-theme)

Very few of them are 'notable', as far as I know.

~~~
yread
Well sometimes it's the other way around that's notable. See Spacehulk.
Awesome board game and a pretty good video game as well

------
sjs
These guys are printing money.

